# Do you get the lyrics to songs wrong?



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

Here's my own example. Back in the 60's there was a song called "Hang on Sloopy" by the McCoys.

Well, back then in the 60's radio stations played vinyl records on a turn table and sent out the radio signal on AM wave frequency. The clarity of the received signal was poor to say the least. Plus, most radios had cheap 2 and 3 inch speakers to make things worse.

So for several years when I heard the song, Hang on Sloopy, I thought the singer was saying, Hang on STUPID, really, I did!

Have you ever found yourself getting the lyrics to songs wrong?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Never. REM's "It's the end of the world as we know it".....piece of cake.


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> Never. REM's "It's the end of the world as we know it".....piece of cake.


lol, I just looked up the lyrics to that REM song; very long and very complicated writing.

Easy to get wrong I bet


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

DIY Lawn Guy said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Never. REM's "It's the end of the world as we know it".....piece of cake.
> ...


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> DIY Lawn Guy said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


 :lol: Perfect! Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I have one from my early years, Little blue scoop by The Beach Boys. took a while!!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I am unable to hear the first line of this song as anything but "There's Sad Onion Toast..." apparently it's "There sat a new test..." but I can't hear it.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=N9ZXQortVNY


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Every Pearl Jam song ever made.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Every Pearl Jam song ever made.


"Yellow Ledbetter" is the epitome of unintelligible lyrics, except for "I don't know whether it's a box or a bag" and a few other lines.

This is one of my favorite videos I found about 7 years ago. The memes are still relevant today.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Every Pearl Jam song ever made.
> ...


Absolutely brilliant. Always wondered why I was hungry after I heard that song. ANd why I wanted to find a moose.


----------

